# A Close Shave



## dacdots (Sep 11, 2005)

A man went to the barber shop one day for a haircut and a shave.After the barber had finished with his hair and was preparing to give the man a shave the man said to the barber,"I'm having a hard time getting a good close shave on my cheecks."The barber reached in to a drawer and produced a small wooden ball about the size of a big marble.The barber told the man to insert the ball in his cheek and the barber shaved him.He then told the man to put the ball in the other cheek.The man stopped him and ask,what if I was to swallow this ball accidently?The barber told him not to worry and do what all the other customers do,just bring it back to me in a couple days.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 11, 2005)

Bad news! I wonder how long it took the fellow to get that ball out of his mouth. 

Bill


----------

